# sink seal



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Don't quite understand the content of your message, i have asked the members now i am asking Swift, is there a problem with that?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I presume you mean this original thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136566.html

which was pointed out was open when you started another one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-139272-0-days0-orderasc-.html

which the site helpers have apparently closed and referred back to your first thread. When I was a mod, we used to point out the site rule 6 - 
" No Cross Posting i.e. posting the same question in multiple sections"

it can get very confusing if members ask the same or similar questions in different forums.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

And now FrenchFancy, there's a third (related) one - if you use "reply" it will appear in the same thread.

How do you think you are asking Swift on here?

They used to be regular contributors but alas no more

In any case all the posts on the forum can be seen by all the members

Cheers

Dave


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Wel well, you learn something every day, why do Swift no longer take part, i have been a member since 2004, and have always had an answer from them, why no more?


----------

